# How well does Target work with schedules?



## Jade151809 (Nov 20, 2020)

How well does Target work with schedules? For example, If 2 people live in the same household and have one vehicle can they get put on the same schedule or does it vary by the store?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 20, 2020)

It would vary by needs of the business and the level of co-operation of their leaders and the person/people who make their schedules. When my store had an overnight shift, we did have couples who were scheduled together so they could ride together. For sales floor it might be more difficult to co-ordinate, but if the people couldn’t be scheduled for the same shift, one could be scheduled early and the other late, so that they could drop off/pick each other up. Doesn’t hurt to ask. Good luck!


----------



## Jade151809 (Nov 20, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> It would vary by needs of the business and the level of co-operation of their leaders and the person/people who make their schedules. When my store had an overnight shift, we did have couples who were scheduled together so they could ride together. For sales floor it might be more difficult to co-ordinate, but if the people couldn’t be scheduled for the same shift, one could be scheduled early and the other late, so that they could drop off/pick each other up. Doesn’t hurt to ask. Good luck!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 20, 2020)

Jade151809 said:


> Thank you!!!


You’re welcome! Hope it works out for you!😁


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 20, 2020)

It depends if you are seasonal too.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 20, 2020)

We have tms who are husband and wife or mom and daughter coming in during same time . Yeah it depends . But it’s possible .


----------



## bloodyred (Nov 20, 2020)

HR is human, if they can make accommodations to the scheduling they will, but also remember each TM is one in itself.  The company is not bound by your transportation availability or need as such, each tm is expected to be there when scheduled.  Tip come with solutions to the issue, eg a schedule that works for both


----------



## Style2563 (Nov 21, 2020)

It depends on the store. This was during the time we had overnight schedule. My ex-TL had to quit because they can’t let her come off one hour early. Her husband worked overnight. He had to start at 12 midnight and they had to change her schedule to close at 12 instead of 11pm. He needed to pick her up and she can’t drive. And plus they had kids. She said she would have walked home if she didnt have any kids . But because they have kids it’s hard to find someone that can watch them for the one hour window. Our STL at that time told her she can research online to find a babysitter and she cant accomodate her schedule since she was a TL. Since she was so frustrated with her situation she decided to quit.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 21, 2020)

Agreed that it depends on the store. If your store won't try to work with you, they're assholes and you're better off looking elsewhere.

At my store, they're good about it. One of our GM TLs is married to someone who does overnights at another store, so on her "closing" nights she leaves at 7, and it's not a big deal. I'm sure if people carpooled or whatever there would be similar consideration if at all possible. I'm quite certain if my husband got a job at my store they'd respect the fact that we have kids and can't be scheduled at the same time, because my ETL isn't an asshole.


----------



## SilentCrow (Nov 30, 2020)

Depends on the store and leader who does the schedule. I’m very understanding and make accommodations for team members however keep in mind we’re presented with countless people coming up with their problems that are looking for accommodations that in all actuality isn’t our problem to deal with. You know people making up stuff to try to get weekends off, transportation issues which isn’t the ETLs problem to deal with, etc. Keep in mind we have a boss to answer to as well. 

If we aren’t staffed and are questioned why saying “Sally and Joe would like to have different days off because of the kids” won’t look good lol. So sit with your etl and have a real talk and figure out a solution. Also for holiday weeks be ready for your deal not being held up. It’s all hands on deck so have a plan for that. Your etl will have his/her schedule audited. 

Just make sure it’s a real situation. Come with solutions as a previous post mentioned, and keep in mind your ETL probably is faced with a bunch of ridiculous schedule request so try to understand that your solution Should work out for both of you.


----------

